
Measles cases hit record high in Europe - louthy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-45246049
======
kristjankalm
> The majority of cases we are seeing are in teenagers and young adults who
> missed out on their MMR vaccine when they were children.

The vaccines->autism paper by Wakefield came out 1998, so teenagers were born
after that. Correlation/causation etc, but it'd be surprising if the media
frenzy which followed didn't affect the vaccination rate.

Also, according to this report measles diagnosed in Europe: 2016 -- 5,273;
2017 -- 23,927; 2018 -- 41,000 (to date)

Grim.

